

Russia and US agree to build new space station, work on joint Mars project - pash
http://rt.com/news/244797-russia-us-new-space-station/

======
Everhusk
> The two agencies will be unifying their standards and systems of manned
> space programs, according to Komarov. “This is very important to future
> missions and stations.”

Yay, NASA will finally join the metric system.

------
MichaelCrawford
Oh good. Lately I've been worried about the US and Russia getting into a
nuclear war over Ukraine.

